# Egg and Sperm (Embryo) Donation in Dogus IVF Centre,Cyprus



## Lily 60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi everyone

Has anyone had Egg and Sperm (Embryo) Donation in Dogus IVF Centre, Cyprus?

Thanks


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a friend go there, found it really good and well organised.  Tincancat is just back, check out the Single Abroadies thread.  Good luck!

Diesy


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Lily,

my clinic SERUM in athens do embryo adoption (double donor) for approx 2000 euro for frozen and 3000 for fresh, they are not other patients discarded embryos but the backup donors embryos hth


----------



## Lily 60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for your replies.

Blondie, it is very cheap for 3000.  Egg and Sperm (Embryo) Donation in Dogus IVF Centre, Cyprus is about £5000.

I am 54. Can't make a decision. Do you think it is too late?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Definately go for it!! Penny is the consultant at Serum if you wish to contact her just go to the serum threads under Greece forum and look for Agates thread on all you need to know about serum (Serum have a great website too).

I saw a lady who was approx 60 when I was in Athens with her brand new baby girl, you know what life is too short to worry what others think and you know you are damned if you do and damned if you dont, just jump with both feet  you know what in 10 years all of this will be the norm x


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

The Greek law permits fertility treatment (all kinds) for women up to age 50, but I think to remember that other countries do not have an age limit.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

are you sure only 50 Maria?? hmm that lady def wasn't 50


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Unfortunately yes, Blondie, it's written in the Serum website. But here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278806.0
there are ladies over 50 that are cycling, so they might know of clinics that have no age limit. 
One is the London Women's Clinic, which in the past four years has treated women aged 50 to 54.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying Maria and sorry if I mislead you Lily should have checked the facts re age limits, the lady at the clinic was Greek as Penny was speaking to her and of course cooing over the baby, I asked Penny if she was the mum and she confirmed it was hmmm maybe she just had a very hard life


----------



## Lily 60 (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't worry Blondie. May be rules have changed recently. I know a few years ago in Czech Republic the woman over 50 could get treatment but now they can't. And thanks for your support.

That's right. The London Women's Clinic treat  the woman over 50 but you need to get HFEA licence.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Lily 
Dogus don't do frozen embryo adoption only fresh embryos.  Dogus focus on fresh cycles and achieving high success rates of greater than 80%.  I was advised not to waste my money on freeze my remaining embryos from double donor cycle as they were 'only" grade A/B in UK they would have took my money and frozen them.  If you want success go for fresh with Dogus... they get fantastic results. PM me if u want more information.  Best most relaxing Ivf cycle I have ever had. 
TC x


----------

